

CS course recommendations for a math major? - manvsmachine

What would be good courses to recommend to a math major who's looking to get into the applied / computational side of things? She's already taken CS1 / CS2 / Data Structures, and will be taking Intro to Algorithms next semester. I've suggested game theory and and possibly AI, any other ideas?
======
geebee
I'd recommend taking courses in CS that will cover material she won't come
across in math classes. So I'd say compilers and operating systems.

Game theory and AI? Sure, but I don't think a math major would have much
trouble reading in those areas on her own. Whereas something grounded in
compilers or OS would elude her unless she had a background in these areas.

------
blogimus
Numerical analysis

Computer architecture and organization.

Intro to computer networks.

And one that is underrated: Human-Computer Interaction

